# [ODMP] Seward County Sheriff's Office, Kansas ~ January 16, 2006



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

A Deputy with the Seward County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on January 16, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18127*


----------

